# Euer WoW-Backgrounddownloader will den neusten Patch nicht richtig herunterladen?



## Ahramanyu (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir die Freiheit genommen, Lösungsvorschläge einzelner User zusammenzutragen mit dem Hintergedanken, *ein* Thema zu diesem Problem als Diskussionsplattform zur Verfügung zu stellen.



Miragle schrieb:


> http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php
> 
> Runter scrollen, WoW Patch 3.0.1 NEU
> 2.4.3 -> 3.0.1
> ...





Todesmarsch schrieb:


> Für *Vista* Besitzer sei nochmal gesagt, dass die Dateien etwas versteckt liegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





buechse schrieb:


> Hab mich im offiziellen Forumsthreat zum Problem angekuckt und ein Posting gelesen, das leider keine weitere Beachtung gefunden hat, aber die Lösung zum Problem darstellt, ohne Downloaden von externen Quellen und rumkopieren der Dateien. Ich erlaube mir mal, den User Matrek zu zitieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hexenkind schrieb:


> Wenn man den kompletten Updateordner löscht muss man den kompletten Patch wieder laden. Ich hab da eine bessere Alternative...
> *
> 
> So geht es auf alle Fälle*:
> ...



Sollte ich das ein oder andere wichtige Zitat vergessen haben, macht mich bitte darauf aufmerksam. Sollten diese Hilfestellungen euch nicht weiterbringen, postet eure Probleme *hier*.

Für alle, die sich fragen, was denn nun eigentlich das Problem ist:



> NEIN, es ist nicht absichtlich gemacht, der zuständige Admin/Techniker/Wasweissich hat auf der Blizzard HHTP Seite für den DirektDownload versehentlich die OSX Version statt der Windows Version eingestellt. Das kann man selbst überprüfen, wenn man im Downloaderfenster auf Anzeige\Verbindungsinfo klickt und dann in diesem Fenster links unten die Zeile "Direktdownload via http" sucht. Ganz rechts in dieser Zeile (Spalte "Peer ID") findet sich die komplette Internetaddresse incl. Dateinamen, wenn man diese Spalte weit genug nach rechts öffnet. Und siehe da, die vom BLizz Direktdownload angebotene Datei heißt
> 
> WoW-2.4.3-to-3.0.2-TBC-EU-OSX-Stage3.pieces
> 
> ...


----------



## pk2 (12. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank! Sowas kann man immer gut gebrauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (12. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal ein dickes Danke für die Hilfe und dann find ich das eine super Idee da ja fast stündlich 3 threads dazu aufgemacht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich denke dass, das alles reichen wird


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Oktober 2008)

Danke an Ahramanyu und alle anderen die Lösungsvorschläge gepostet ham! Endlich hats geklappt ;]

Achja wie ändere ich den Ort wohin die Patches gespeichert werden?


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Oktober 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Achja wie ändere ich den Ort wohin die Patches gespeichert werden?


Vom Blizzarddownloader oder vom Web-Browser? Falls es der Browser ist, welchen verwendest du?


----------



## Xyliandra (12. Oktober 2008)

also ich hatte mir die teile auch bei wowsource geladen da ich von dem background downloader nix halte, aber nach dem kopieren ins richtige verzeichnis bleibt er bei 99% vom überprüfen stehen und downloaded weiter Oo gibts nun schon  4 teile?


----------



## dekura92 (12. Oktober 2008)

ah cool alles klar dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Oktober 2008)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> also ich hatte mir die teile auch bei wowsource geladen da ich von dem background downloader nix halte, aber nach dem kopieren ins richtige verzeichnis bleibt er bei 99% vom überprüfen stehen und downloaded weiter Oo gibts nun schon  4 teile?


1) Befinden sich die Datein in den richtigen Ordnern? Bei mir sieht das ganze so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) Hast du bereits den Tip mit dem Editieren der Host-Datei ausprobiert?


----------



## Xyliandra (12. Oktober 2008)

genauso sieht das bei mir auch aus ich lass den jetz nochmal drüberlaufen und wenns dann net hinhaut test ich das mit der host datei


so guckt es nun bei mir aus -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und es steht schon die ganze zeit da, download fertig in ungefähr 2 mins


----------



## Aliani (12. Oktober 2008)

was isn die host-datei??

bei mir funkst das auch nicht mehr ab 99%
und bei mir ist alles wie bei dir mit den ordnern


----------



## Valnar93 (12. Oktober 2008)

Boah Super dankeschön, jetzt klappts auch bei mir =)


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Oktober 2008)

Du solltest dem Ganzen gegen Ende übrigens nochmal etwas Zeit lassen. Meine Wenigkeit musste den Patch extern herunterladen, den Downloader durchlaufen lassen und ab 99% noch einmal ca. 10 Minuten warten, bis der Vorgang vollständig abgeschlossen war.

Die Host-Datei habe ich auch editiert, ob sie jedoch ausschlaggebend war, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Aliani (12. Oktober 2008)

bei 99% wird der grüne punkt bei mir gelb und dann steht da das das fehler beim speichern hatte oder so


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Oktober 2008)

Aliani schrieb:


> was isn die host-datei??





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben sehr ihr den Pfad, wo ihr diese Datei findet. Je nach dem müsst ihr eure unsichtbaren Ordner über die Ordneroptionen sichtbar machen!
Öffnet die Datei mit dem Editor und fügt die Zeile _*127.0.0.1 dist.blizzard.com.edgesuite.net*_ ein, speichert ab und schließt das Ganze.


----------



## Xyliandra (12. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Du solltest dem Ganzen gegen Ende übrigens nochmal etwas Zeit lassen. Meine Wenigkeit musste den Patch extern herunterladen, den Downloader durchlaufen lassen und ab 99% noch einmal ca. 10 Minuten warten, bis der Vorgang vollständig abgeschlossen war.
> 
> Die Host-Datei habe ich auch editiert, ob sie jedoch ausschlaggebend war, kann ich nicht sagen.




ah genau danke dass hatte ich gerade editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber den fehler mit dem speichern hab ich nun auch


----------



## Aliani (12. Oktober 2008)

ahh ok thx 
ich guck nochma obs ohne der host datei geht wenn nciht dann probier ich mit
achja danke nochma für dich beschreiben
gut erklärt


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke mal "Fehler beim Speichern" erscheint im Downloader? Hm...
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich zuerst dieses Problem hatte und dann den Dritten Teil vom Patch, der sich "wow-partical-2.MPQ" nennt gelöscht habe. Neu heruntergeladen vom externen Server, im Ordner eingefügt und siehe da - der Downloader lief durch.

Sicherlich keine Endlösung für jeden hier, aber zumindest bei mir von Erfolg begleitet.


----------



## mookuh (12. Oktober 2008)

mal sehen ob nicht trotzdem immer neue threads deswegen aufgemacht werden...


----------



## Xyliandra (12. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich denke mal "Fehler beim Speichern" erscheint im Downloader? Hm...
> Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich zuerst dieses Problem hatte und dann den Dritten Teil vom Patch, der sich "wow-partical-2.MPQ" nennt gelöscht habe. Neu heruntergeladen vom externen Server, im Ordner eingefügt und siehe da - der Downloader lief durch.
> 
> Sicherlich keine Endlösung für jeden hier, aber zumindest bei mir von Erfolg begleitet.




externer serveR? wowsource? da hab ich meinen auch her


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Oktober 2008)

Dann wird es schwierig. Sollte ich etwas finden, dass noch nicht genannt wurde, füge ich es hinzu. Aber bisher kann ich nur anbieten, was hier im Thread steht. =/


----------



## Xyliandra (12. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Dann wird es schwierig. Sollte ich etwas finden, dass noch nicht genannt wurde, füge ich es hinzu. Aber bisher kann ich nur anbieten, was hier im Thread steht. =/



ich probier jetz grad noch das mit der host datei und guck obs vllt was ändert...

danke für die hilfe, find ich sowieso super dass überhaupt jmd einen thread macht der dieses thema umfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rafael7 (12. Oktober 2008)

Wird man dem am (hoffentlich) am mittwoch den patch nicht einfach downloaden und installieren können?

Whatever. ich hab die 3 teile auch mal runtergeladen, allerdings stimmen die grössen des patches nicht überein, wie oben gepostet. 2 installer-tome dings sind sogar 0 mb gross^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Oktober 2008)

Man kann ihn bereits jetzt herunterladen, was man auch tun sollte. Deine Dateien sind 0 kb groß? Das wird dir wohl noch Probleme machen.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (12. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank, werde ich gleich morgen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Rafael7 (12. Oktober 2008)

also bis jetz läuft der downloader..unten steht allerdings auch bei mir ''es traten probleme beim speichern von daten auf'' ..aber der download läuft


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Oktober 2008)

Rafael, ich würde dir vorschlagen, alle drei Patchdatein extern herunterzuladen und in die jeweiligen Ordner einzufügen. Danach noch einmal den Blizzardloader alles überprüfen lassen.


----------



## Rafael7 (12. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab sie von 4players

oder was meinst du mit extern?


----------



## Xyliandra (12. Oktober 2008)

nach dem ändern der host datei hat alles wie sonst auch hingehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke für die hilfe <3


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Oktober 2008)

Ja, so etwas meine ich, Rafael. Dann hoffe ich nur, dass es noch bei dir hinhaut.

Glückwunsch, Xyliandra. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rafael7 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich lösch alles. und mach alles nochmal von vorne ..weil die grösste datei hat 0kb das macht mir angst ^^


----------



## Frankx (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe keine Probs mit dem Laden?
erst hats einmal bei 1.5gb geblockt, dann einmal dwonload nochmal neu gestartet und schwubs hat er die letzten 70mb Geladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (12. Oktober 2008)

muss man nen technik studium haben um nen patch downzuloaden?

Mfg



... ich hab kein studium, deshalb lädt das ding auch nicht


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Oktober 2008)

ich habe grade die HOST datei umgeschrieben und nun zieht der WoW-Backgrounddownloader  den Patch sehr schnell runter mal sehen ob ich ihm bis 100% durch bekomme , oder ob er auch wie bei euch allen hängen bleibt


edit doch nicht sauge grade mal mit 1 bis 2.50 kb/s Oo


----------



## Aliani (12. Oktober 2008)

danke nochmal an Ahramanyu

mit der hostdatei gehts auf 100%


----------



## Eronas (12. Oktober 2008)

Habe das eben mit der Host-Datei ausprobiert und es hat supper geklappt.
Danke für den Tipp!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astro_junkey (12. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert es mit der c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts auch. Nur halt sehr langsam :S ca. 10kbps


----------



## Xyliandra (12. Oktober 2008)

dann macht es doch so wie ich änder die host datei um und saugt den patch hier

http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php

dann tut ihr das in die 2 ordner die auf seite 1 stehen lasst den background downloader die daten überprüfen und seit fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachdem ihr fertig seit nur noch die host datei wieder ändern und gut ist


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Oktober 2008)

nach mein letzten post habe ich mit veränderte Host datei nur 8% geschafft und nur mir 1 bis 3.50 kb/s zu zaocken macht mir kein spass da downloade ich nach noch bis jahr 2030 oO


----------



## DreiHaare (13. Oktober 2008)

Da weist Blizzard EINDEUTIG zum Punkt Sicherheit darauf hin, dass man den Blizzard-Launcher nutzen soll und von den Buffed-Moderatoren kommt in letzter Zeit ein Hinweis nach dem anderen darauf, dass man auch andere Sites zum Download des Patches nutzen kann.
Es ist doch wohl keine Fehleinschätzung von mir, dass mancher WoW-Spieler ein DAU am PC ist, keinerlei Ahnung hat von Sicherheit und/oder Reinhaltung des Systems und völlig unbedarft durch´s Internet surft, als wäre es das Legoland.

Ich habe schon mehrfach auf dieses Fehlverhalten der Moderatoren hingewiesen und doch nur einen lappidaren Hinweis  bekommen, dass jeder User selbst für die Sicherheit seines benutzten Rechners zuständig ist.
Nachweislich habe ich mir vor 1 Jahr bei einer Neu-Installation meines Systems durch einen Patch von source4players zusätzlich einen Logger eingefangen und die Kontrolle über meinen WoW-Account, etliches an Gold und Gegenständen sowie 2 Charaktere verloren.

Es ist nach meiner Meinung unverantwortlich, jedem User hier durch Moderatoren die Nutzung irgendwelcher Sites zu raten. Gut, hier ist man wenig einsichtig seitens genannter Personen. Dann muss ich doch mal schauen, an welcher Stelle man das im offiziellen WoW-Forum anbringt.


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Da weist Blizzard EINDEUTIG zum Punkt Sicherheit darauf hin, dass man den Blizzard-Launcher nutzen soll und von den Buffed-Moderatoren kommt in letzter Zeit ein Hinweis nach dem anderen darauf, dass man auch andere Sites zum Download des Patches nutzen kann.
> Es ist doch wohl keine Fehleinschätzung von mir, dass mancher WoW-Spieler ein DAU am PC ist, keinerlei Ahnung hat von Sicherheit und/oder Reinhaltung des Systems und völlig unbedarft durch´s Internet surft, als wäre es das Legoland.
> 
> Ich habe schon mehrfach auf dieses Fehlverhalten der Moderatoren hingewiesen und doch nur einen lappidaren Hinweis  bekommen, dass jeder User selbst für die Sicherheit seines benutzten Rechners zuständig ist.
> ...



Es geht den meisten Usern hier und auch anderswo schlichtweg darum das es schnell geht und Schnelligkeit ist mit dem Blizzard Downloader meistens einfach nicht gegeben. 
Darüber hinaus kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das ich noch nie Probleme mit Downloads von externen Quellen gehabt habe.

Sicherlich ist nicht jede externe Seite empfehlenswert, aber hier empfiehlt wohl niemand (auch kein MOD) eine Seite bei der man selbst schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Was dir passiert ist, ist sicherlich mehr als ärgerlich und deshalb verstehe ich deinen Standpunkt natürlich gut, denke aber doch das nicht alle externen Patchmirrors als gefährlich einzustufen sind.  

Bei jetzigen Fall ist der Download mittels Blizzard Downloader einfach nicht möglich, dauert Stunden oder gar Tage. Deshalb ist es auch meiner Meinung nach die beste Alternative bei anderen Quellen wie z.B. WoWWiki zu saugen.


----------



## Carrigan (13. Oktober 2008)

Fettes thx. Das mit der Host Datei hat bei mir unter Vista einwandfrei gefunzt.


----------



## Gelaen (13. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Wenn man den kompletten Updateordner löscht muss man den kompletten Patch wieder laden. Ich hab da eine bessere Alternative...
> 
> 
> So geht es auf alle Fälle:
> ...




so hats bei mir geklappt 
danke^^


----------



## Tortura (13. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir will er einfach den patch ned laden hab alle teile von wow.source in den Updates ordner getahn aber er startet keinen patch beim launcher
und beim Blizzard Downloader wird mir gesagt Daten für den nächsten patch sind nicht verfügbar....

Was soll ich tuhn =( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morbidius (13. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die vielen Tips .

Hab den 3ten-teil runtergeladen und in den Ordner kopiert   den Background downloader nochmal drüber geschickt  und siehe da  alles BESTENS

DANKE SEHR  jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen^^


----------



## lavax (13. Oktober 2008)

Super =) Viele Dank

/vote4sticky


----------



## Todesmarsch (13. Oktober 2008)

Danke *Ahramanyu* für die Zusammenfassung und ich fühle mich geehrt, dass du auch meinen Beitrag mit eingefügt hast.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freue mich für jeden, der mit diesem Beiträgen geholfen werden konnte.


----------



## Xandars (13. Oktober 2008)

Tortura schrieb:


> Blizzard Downloader wird mir gesagt Daten für den nächsten patch sind nicht verfügbar....
> 
> Was soll ich tun



Daten für den nächsten patch sind nicht verfügbar.

das problem hab ich auch.. manche quellen sagten montag manche mittwoch komtm der raus
***confused*** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PeriBelgium (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo erstmal, aber irgendwie ja keine Ahnung, bin ich einfach blöd oder keine Ahnung, ich hab nun die 2 Ordner gefunden, nun steh ich wie ein Ochs vor Berg und weiss nicht was ich nun tun soll? Weil doppelklicken funzt ja nicht, irgendwo reinkopieren (aber wohin?), jaa und danach den Downloader nochmal starten? WAHHHH Hilfe? Irgendwie kann Patchen laut meinen Erinnerungen einfacher sein, aber egal, was soll ich danach tun, wohin soll ich die Daten hinkopieren?


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. Oktober 2008)

Und ich stehe gerade wie ein Ochs vor deinem Post. *g*
Was genau hast du denn bisher unternommen und wo liegt nun das eigentliche Problem, Peri?



DreiHaare schrieb:


> Da weist Blizzard EINDEUTIG zum Punkt Sicherheit darauf hin, dass man den Blizzard-Launcher nutzen soll und von den Buffed-Moderatoren kommt in letzter Zeit ein Hinweis nach dem anderen darauf, dass man auch andere Sites zum Download des Patches nutzen kann.


Kann man auch. Natürlich ist man nie sicher vor solchen Downloadanhängseln im WWW, doch dem Beispiel des CMs Kibogk folgend, ist es definitiv eine Möglichkeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PeriBelgium (13. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Und ich stehe gerade wie ein Ochs vor deinem Post. *g*
> Was genau hast du denn bisher unternommen und wo liegt nun das eigentliche Problem, Peri?


Bisher hab ich nur diese besagten Ordner gefunden, ich nutze auch Vista, also war die Wegfindung dank dieser Erklärung kein Problem. Nun weiss ich nicht was ich mit den Daten (die in den besagten Ordner liegen) machen soll? 
Weil der Downloader ging bei mir auch nur bis 95% oder während dem Spielen gabs ein Runtime Error. Ja also wie gesagt, was soll ich nun mit den gefunden Daten/Patches machen?


----------



## Laeknishendr (13. Oktober 2008)

sry 4 offtopic:

Ahra, aber nicht wundern wenn man mit so einer Signatur "belästigt" wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. Oktober 2008)

@Peri
Mit den Dateien im WoW-Ordner solltest du soweit nichts machen. Wenn überhaupt, dann darfst du die fehlerhafte  "wow-partial-2.mpq.part" löschen und durch die eines externen Servers ersetzen.
Wurde die Host-Datei bereits von dir editiert?

Wenn ja, musst du nur noch die Datei bad.piece in deinem WoW-Hauptordner löschen und den Backgrounddownloader neustarten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Laeknishendr
Kann ich mit leben, da nicht vergeben.


----------



## PeriBelgium (13. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> @Peri
> Mit den Dateien im WoW-Ordner solltest du soweit nichts machen. Wenn überhaupt, dann darfst du die fehlerhafte  "wow-partial-2.mpq.part" löschen und durch die eines externen Servers ersetzen.
> Wurde die Host-Datei bereits von dir editiert?
> 
> ...


Danke Danke, ne dieses Host Dings hab ich noch nicht gemacht, aber schön das Du noch nicht vergeben bist. Achja danke danke für die Hilfe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. Oktober 2008)

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Wer Probleme mit einem Runtimerror hat, der sollte sich einmal diesen Thread im offiziellen Forum anschauen:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1


----------



## blodb00n (13. Oktober 2008)

hi
also ich habe das problem, dass der BackgroundDownloader.exe mir immer sagt "daten für den nächsten patch sind nicht verfügbar. heruntergeladen habe ich alle 3 teile des patches (Installer Tome 2.mpq, wow-partial-2.MPQ, wow-partial-1.MPQ) und auch in den entsprechen ordner getan d:\spiele\World of Warcraft\Updates und da einmal die datei Installer Tome 2.mpq in WoW-2.4.3-to-3.0.1-TBC-EU-Update und die anderen 2 dateien in WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update. die host datei habe ich auch schon wie beschrieben abgeändert. habe mehrere varianten ausprobiert aber das problem besteht weiterhin.
ka was ich noch ändern muss


----------



## Jonnyyy (13. Oktober 2008)

Tortura schrieb:


> Bei mir will er einfach den patch ned laden hab alle teile von wow.source in den Updates ordner getahn aber er startet keinen patch beim launcher
> und beim Blizzard Downloader wird mir gesagt Daten für den nächsten patch sind nicht verfügbar....
> 
> Was soll ich tuhn =(
> ...




Hallo,  dieses Problem hatte ich auch bis gerade eben.  

Die Dateien waren DEFINITIV überall, wo sie nur hättten sein können ( x-mal in alle verschiedenen Pfade kopiert).   

Jetzt hab ich zufällig statt auf den backupdownloader auf den launcher doppelgeklickt.  Und der Launcher hat sich upgedatet und meldet, dass DIE DATEN VERFÜGBAR SIND und  nach dem Verlassen von WOW der Download beginnt.

Werd ich mal tun  und mich dann wieder melden. Aber zumindest läuft jetzt was.


LG  Rulaman

#Edit#   Es läuft ein Download, allerdings mit wahnsinns langsamer Geschwindigkeit.  Aber immerhin es läuft was  ;-)    Ich hab beschlossen mich in Geduld zu üben und die offensichtlich nötigen 12 Stunden zu warten in der Hoffnung , dass dies insgesamt schneller ist, als wenn ich noch tagelang es selbst probiere.


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

blodb00n schrieb:


> hi
> also ich habe das problem, dass der BackgroundDownloader.exe mir immer sagt "daten für den nächsten patch sind nicht verfügbar. heruntergeladen habe ich alle 3 teile des patches (Installer Tome 2.mpq, wow-partial-2.MPQ, wow-partial-1.MPQ) und auch in den entsprechen ordner getan d:\spiele\World of Warcraft\Updates und da einmal die datei Installer Tome 2.mpq in WoW-2.4.3-to-3.0.1-TBC-EU-Update und die anderen 2 dateien in WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update. die host datei habe ich auch schon wie beschrieben abgeändert. habe mehrere varianten ausprobiert aber das problem besteht weiterhin.
> ka was ich noch ändern muss



Probier einfach mal die letzte Datei (wow-partial-2.MPQ) nochmal zu löschen und sie dann ein weiteres Mal herunterzuladen. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran das eine der Dateien nur zur Hälfte heruntergeladen wurden. (was mir auch schon passiert ist)


----------



## Grobs (13. Oktober 2008)

Aus anderem Beitrag



Ahramanyu schrieb:


> In dem bereits gelinkten Thread findest du auch folgende Grafik:
> Noch Fragen? Dann stelle sie bitte dort.
> 
> BTW: Dann schlagt mir bitte einen Threadtitel vor. *g*
> ...




wie wärs mit zum Beispiel
"Patches: Von Problemlösungen und externen Quellen"

Sollte direkt ins auge fallen und man net ueber BackgroundDLoader und lesen und wühlen darauf kommen 
das es sich ja um das Problem handeln koennt wenn ich mir extern Patches lade... so bleiben auch die threads aus =)


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Grobs schrieb:


> Aus anderem Beitrag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wäre eher für "Patch 3.0. Hilfe" Untertitel "Lösungen zu bekannten Downloadproblemen". Oder so ähnlich.^^


----------



## Daja (13. Oktober 2008)

Mein Downloader ist überhaupt nicht angesprungen und wenn ich ihn manuell starte meldet er nur, dass es nix zu downloaden gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Woran liegt das wohl?

Hab mir inzwischen die Patch-Files von wowsource geholt. Wird wohl auch klappen, ich hoffe nur die Verzeichnisstruktur stimmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Oktober 2008)

bei mir steht auch es traten Probleme beim Speichern von Daten auf. und was heisst das den eigendlich ??? wenn ich auf INFO klicke kommt keine INFO seite sondern alle Blizzard spiele seite :-(


----------



## Belsina5 (13. Oktober 2008)

bei mir steht er schon seit tagen auf 95 %
langsam nervs mich
hoffe aber das es endlich bald mal 100% werden grummel


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

An die 2 letzten Postings:

Lesen soll (angeblich) bilden. *hust*


----------



## Horstoi (13. Oktober 2008)

und ab wann kann ich den patch installieren?


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Horstoi schrieb:


> und ab wann kann ich den patch installieren?



Wenn alle Teile des Patches erschienen sind. Eine offizielle Ankündigung gibt es nicht, aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach wird es diesen Mittwoch soweit sein.^^


----------



## Horstoi (13. Oktober 2008)

ah sehr schön. beinhaltet der dann auch schon das feature, das mann im bg xp bekommt?


----------



## MyLordShu (13. Oktober 2008)

Argh...
Bei mir hab ich die ersten beiden Teile von Blizz...
Da war imemr 100%...
Den 3. Teil hab ich über Blizz versucht. Bei 95% aufgehört.
Also von WoW-Source runtergeladen, entpackt und jetzt hängt er bei 99%.


----------



## szene333 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe nach dem Starten mit dem launcher auch seit wochen die Meldung, dass Daten bereit stehen. Ich habe dann eingestellt, dass während und nach Verlassen von WOW der Download beginnt. Passiert aber nix. Naja, da ich nicht der grosse Fachmann bin, werde ich wohl einfach bis Mittwoch warten müssen.


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Wenn alle Teile des Patches erschienen sind. Eine offizielle Ankündigung gibt es nicht, aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach wird es diesen Mittwoch soweit sein.^^



Nein. Soweit ich mitbekommen habe ist dieses Feature für einen späteren Zeitpunkt geplant.


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

MyLordShu schrieb:


> Argh...
> Bei mir hab ich die ersten beiden Teile von Blizz...
> Da war imemr 100%...
> Den 3. Teil hab ich über Blizz versucht. Bei 95% aufgehört.
> Also von WoW-Source runtergeladen, entpackt und jetzt hängt er bei 99%.



In welchen Ordner hast du die Datei denn entpackt und wie heißt sie?


----------



## Marvs (13. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir das gleiche Problem: Zuerst nur den dritten Teil nach Problemen bei Source runtergeladen und manuell eingepflegt, dann alle drei Teile noch mal
von extern nachgesogen und in die Verzeichnisse kopiert. Blizz-Tool testet alles, und fängt bei 99 Prozent mit einem nicht enden wollenden Download an.
Außerdem erscheint auch wieder die Fehlermeldung, dass es Probleme beim Speichern geben würde.
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter; eine Veränderung der Windows-Systemeinstellung kommt bei mir mangels Kenntnis nicht in Frage.


----------



## MyLordShu (13. Oktober 2008)

Also, ich hab Vista.
Entpackt in C/Benutzer/Öffentlich/Öffentliche Dokumente/Blizzard Entertainments/World of Warcraft/Updates/WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update
Datei heißt wow-partial-2.mpq.
Hab sie auf verdacht auf einmal in .mpq.part geändert. Wieder hängen geblieben.
Ich find das echt niedlich... 
BackgroundDLoader ist auch als Admin ausgeführt.


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

MyLordShu schrieb:


> Also, ich hab Vista.
> Entpackt in C/Benutzer/Öffentlich/Öffentliche Dokumente/Blizzard Entertainments/World of Warcraft/Updates/WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update
> Datei heißt wow-partial-2.mpq.
> Hab sie auf verdacht auf einmal in .mpq.part geändert. Wieder hängen geblieben.
> ...



Die Datei mit Namen "bad.piece" hast du auch gelöscht?


----------



## MyLordShu (13. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Die Datei mit Namen "Badpiece" hast du auch gelöscht?



Nein, hab gedacht die Datei ist wichtig oder so.
Weil ich nicht weiß was eine Piece-Datei ist.
Ich kann die ohne Bedenken löschen?


----------



## phexus (13. Oktober 2008)

Horstoi schrieb:


> ah sehr schön. beinhaltet der dann auch schon das feature, das mann im bg xp bekommt?


waaaaaas?


ok, das war offtopic, zum Thema: bei mir blieb er bei 95% hängen, habs dann so gemacht wie hier beschrieben. Kein Vista. Backgroundloader gestartet, der hat die Dateien geprüft.. eeewig lang. Dann blieb er bei 1,57GB und 99% hängen. Dateien nochmal entzippt, in die Verzeichnisse kopiert, selber Schmarrn. Und mein PC laggt dabei so, dass ein Lichtblitz zur Großen Heilung wird.


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

MyLordShu schrieb:


> Nein, hab gedacht die Datei ist wichtig oder so.
> Weil ich nicht weiß was eine Piece-Datei ist.
> Ich kann die ohne Bedenken löschen?



Probier es mal damit und starte den Downloader danach nochmal. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran. Ich selbst habe die Datei ebenfalls gelöscht.


----------



## Kalisan (13. Oktober 2008)

Find ich ne nette Idee. Mach weiter so =)


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (13. Oktober 2008)

Danke! Geht bei mir auch nicht richtig^^


----------



## hanktheknife (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich vermisse meinen Vorschlag, alten Update-Ordner löschen und Backgroundloader neu starten. Fertig ist die Kiste. Dann stimmt der Download auch, hab's ja selber so gemacht, weil's nicht ging.


----------



## Galbadia (13. Oktober 2008)

Gilt der Patch für den Beta / Testrealm? 
Und wenn nicht, ist das der Patch mit den neuen Talenten ect. also der Pre-WotLK Patch?
Sorry war 2 Wochen im Urlaub hab zurzeit 0 Ahnung was grad abgeht.


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Gilt der Patch für den Beta / Testrealm?
> Und wenn nicht, ist das der Patch mit den neuen Talenten ect. also der Pre-WotLK Patch?
> Sorry war 2 Wochen im Urlaub hab zurzeit 0 Ahnung was grad abgeht.



Nein der Patch von dem hier die Rede ist gilt für die Live Server.
Ja genau der ist das.^^


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Sorry für Doppelpost. Die Seite hatte einen Lag. ^_^


----------



## Galbadia (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich dachte der kommt erst Mittwoch, hat man mir zumindestens gesagt.


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe das Probelm das wenn ich WoW spiele und der Backgrounddownloader downloaden sollte immer nur "Warte..." steht und er einfach nix macht. Und von so einer Seite was runterladen und in die Ordner reinkopieren... Dem trau ich nicht sry... 

Hat noch wer dieses Problem?


----------



## MyLordShu (13. Oktober 2008)

So, Gelöscht, zack 99% neue Datei:
Bad piece.
Es traten Probleme beim Speichern auf...
AAAAAAAAH


----------



## Galbadia (13. Oktober 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich habe das Probelm das wenn ich WoW spiele und der Backgrounddownloader downloaden sollte immer nur "Warte..." steht und er einfach nix macht. Und von so einer Seite was runterladen und in die Ordner reinkopieren... Dem trau ich nicht sry...
> 
> Hat noch wer dieses Problem?



jup ich, aber ich hab gestern schon irgendwie ein Patch runtergeladen bei 74% hang es dann. PC ausgemacht. Kein Bock mehr gehabt.^^
Heute stell ich auf " Patch nach Beenden runterladen" >> WoW gestartet / beendet >> " Warte...." 

So, dann hab ich geschlossen und hab grad einfach mal den Blizzard Background Downloader.exe im WoW Ordner gestartet und der läd nun runter und hat schon gleich 7%.
Ich blick da ehrlich nicht ganz durch. Ich lass es mal fertig runterladen...


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Ich dachte der kommt erst Mittwoch, hat man mir zumindestens gesagt.



Der komplette Patch ja. Die Dateien die im Moment runtergeladen werden sind lediglich Preloaddateien. Das heißt das sind jeweils Bruchstücke das kompletten Patches. Der letzte Teil der den Patch dann abschließt und ihn installiert wird erst am Mittwoch verfügbar sein.^^


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

MyLordShu schrieb:


> So, Gelöscht, zack 99% neue Datei:
> Bad piece.
> Es traten Probleme beim Speichern auf...
> AAAAAAAAH



Taucht die bad.piece Datei wieder in deinem Ordner auf?


----------



## MyLordShu (13. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Taucht die bad.piece Datei wieder in deinem Ordner auf?


Immer wieder...


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

MyLordShu schrieb:


> Immer wieder...



Also: Lösch zuerst mal die "bad.piece" Datei, dann nochmal den zweiten Teil des aktuellen Patches, lade ihn dir wieder über einen externen Anbieter runter (oder nimm den, den du schon als RAR Datei hast) und füge ihn erneut in den entsprechenden Ordner ein.
Dann nochmal WoW starten.

So sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2008)

Hab mein Problem gelöst, musst unter Optionen beide Häckchen reinmachen, also das er downloadet beim spielen und nachdem spielen


----------



## Ours (13. Oktober 2008)

warum könnt ihr alle was mitm background downloader laden?
meiner sagt immer" Es sind keine Patchdateien verfügbar." oder sowas


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Ours schrieb:


> warum könnt ihr alle was mitm background downloader laden?
> meiner sagt immer" Es sind keine Patchdateien verfügbar." oder sowas



Mach es mal ebenso wie dein Vorposter. Vielleicht geht es ja dann.^^


----------



## Mayaleen (13. Oktober 2008)

Bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher ob ich etwas auf dem Schlauch stehe :/ Aber der momentanige Patch ist ja 2.4.3.
Am Mittwoch soll also der Brückenpatch kommen....oder wann auch immer.
Leider hab ich auch das Problem das mein BackgroundDownloader nix laden will. Steht auch es wären keine Verfügbar egal welche Häckchen ich wie wo mache.
Nun kann ich mir also auf der im ersten Post angegeben Seite schonmal die Dateien laden. Versteh ich das richtig?
Wenn ja, kann ich sie aber erst am Mittwoch installieren oder? Weil sonst ist mein Patch ja nicht mehr identisch mit dem der momentan auf den Live Servern ist. 
Und ein Vorteil wenn ich jetzt lade muss ich dann am Mittwoch nicht mehr soviel oder? 
Wenn ich irgendwas falsch verstanden habe bitte langsam erklären^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ours (13. Oktober 2008)

und wo gibst optionen?


----------



## Daja (13. Oktober 2008)

Eben, der Downloader meldet ja nur "es gibt nix" und startet ja gar nicht, wie soll ich da Optionen umstellen?

Oder liegt das na Vista, dass das irgendwas blockt?


----------



## Ours (13. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab kein vista...


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Mayaleen schrieb:


> Bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher ob ich etwas auf dem Schlauch stehe :/ Aber der momentanige Patch ist ja 2.4.3.
> Am Mittwoch soll also der Brückenpatch kommen....oder wann auch immer.
> Leider hab ich auch das Problem das mein BackgroundDownloader nix laden will. Steht auch es wären keine Verfügbar egal welche Häckchen ich wie wo mache.
> Nun kann ich mir also auf der im ersten Post angegeben Seite schonmal die Dateien laden. Versteh ich das richtig?
> ...



Zunächst mal:
Der aktuelle Patch der am Mittwoch erscheinen wird ist in mehrere Teile aufgeteilt. Diese kann man sich schon vorab mittels Blizzard Downloader bzw. Launcher herunterladen. 
Schau mal in deinem WoW Ordner nach ob es einen Ordner namens Update gibt. Wenn ja und dort sind auch Dateien drin, hast du die Teile schon downgeloadet und hast es nicht bemerkt. Wenn das der Fall ist, dann wird der Downloader die Dateien höchstwahrscheinlich während des Spielens heruntergeladen haben.^^
Der letzte Teil das Patches wird erst im Mittwoch verfügbar sein und *erst dann* wird der Patch auch ausführbar sein.
Zitier doch bitte mal den Satz der dir im Launcher eingeblendet wird wortwörtlich.


----------



## Sukie (13. Oktober 2008)

Omfg ich krieg die Kriese -.-

Bräuchte mal Hilfe :

Habe Vista und bei mir hat das downloaden auch nicht gefunzt (hängt sich generell bei 99% auf mit ner Runtime Fehlermeldung)???

Habe jetzt die wow-partial-2.MPQ extern gedownloadet , die alte gelöscht, was aber ebenfalls nichts gebracht hat... der download hängt sich wieder bei 99% auf!!

Ebenfalls habe ich gerade versucht die Host Datei zu ändern --> ist nicht möglich!! Ich kann bei der Hostdatei nichts umändern.. geht einfach nicht... wird mir immer gesagt, das die Datei nicht angelegt werden kann... (speichern von 127.0.0.1 dist.blizzard.com.edgesuite.net geht also nicht!)

Das einzigste was mir jetzt noch einfällt ist alles extern zu laden und den downloader nochma drüber laufen zu lassen...dann bin ich echt mit meinem latein am ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat da jemand ne Idee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Sukie


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Ours schrieb:


> und wo gibst optionen?



Wenn man WoW startet gibt es unten Links eine Schaltfläche die nennt sich Optionen.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist zwar ne ältere Version und auf Englisch, aber ich hab gerade nichts besseres im Web gefunden.^^


----------



## MyLordShu (13. Oktober 2008)

So, jetzt hats geklappt
100%- Download abgeschlossen 
[Beenden] <---Klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Hilfe, auch wenn es irgendwie doofe Fragen waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt kann der Patch kommen!


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Sukie schrieb:


> Omfg ich krieg die Kriese -.-
> 
> Bräuchte mal Hilfe :
> 
> ...



Die "bad.piece" Datei hast du vor dem einfügen der neuen Datei auch gelöscht?^^


----------



## Mayaleen (13. Oktober 2008)

Also diesen Ordner namens Update gibt es bei mir gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der ganau Zitierte satz lautet "Datten für den nächsten Patch sind nicht verfügbar"
Und noch ein Problem mein Launcher öffnet sich gar nicht erst....egal ob ich auf WOW.exe oder LAUNCHER.exe klicke


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

MyLordShu schrieb:


> So, jetzt hats geklappt
> 100%- Download abgeschlossen
> [Beenden] <---Klick
> 
> ...



Bitte.^^ Kein Problem, dafür ist der Thread schließlich da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daja (13. Oktober 2008)

Dann hast du links unten auf der Seite kein Häkchen bei "Launcher anzeigen"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Also dort schnell ein Häkchen machen und nochmal starten. Dann lädt es den neusesten Launcher und Backgraound-Loader runter und dann läuft alles!


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Mayaleen schrieb:


> Also diesen Ordner namens Update gibt es bei mir gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aktiviere mal im WoW Einlogbildschirm das Häkchen bei "Launcher anzeigen".^^

Dieser Thread ist dazu auch interessant:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1

Man beachte den ersten Bluepost.^^


----------



## Mayaleen (13. Oktober 2008)

Ok danke alles geklärt nachdem mein Launcher wieder klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich die Häcken gemacht hab das er beim start von WoW und nach dem beenden auch nocht lädt wenn was verfügbar ist, findet der Downloader auch was...und das ist 1,57GB groß -.- naja man kanns ja einfach laufen lassen^^
Hab das Teil mal vor 1 Jahr abgestellt weil es mich einfach immer nur genervt hat und über den Zeitraum total vergessen wie man ihn wieder anmacht^^


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Mayaleen schrieb:


> Ok danke alles geklärt nachdem mein Launcher wieder klappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann lädt er wohl jetzt alle 3 Teile auf einmal runter. Die Teile die jeweils einzeln schon ein paar Wochen verfügbar sind. 
Jetzt dürfte dir der Sinn der Preloads auch klar sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukie (13. Oktober 2008)

ehm wo ist bei vista die bad.piece datei??? ich find sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : gibt sie wirklich nicht... habe unter programme -> world of warcraft -> alles nachgeschaut .. keine bad.piece datei zu finden.. auch nicht per suchvorgang... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Freiheit genommen, Lösungsvorschläge einzelner User zusammenzutragen mit dem Hintergedanken, *ein* Thema zu diesem Problem als Diskussionsplattform zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als Ergänzung:

Bei der Fehlermeldung "Daten für den nächsten Patch sind nicht verfügbar" einfach das Häkchen "Launcher anzeigen" im Einlogbildschirm aktivieren. Dann sollten die Downloads ohne Probleme wieder funktionieren.


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Sukie schrieb:


> ehm wo ist bei vista die bad.piece datei??? ich find sie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Müsste eigentlich direkt im WoW Hauptordner sein. Ansonsten im Ordner "Updates".


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Sukie schrieb:


> ehm wo ist bei vista die bad.piece datei??? ich find sie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hast du nochmal bisher alles nach der Reihe ausprobiert?


----------



## Sukie (13. Oktober 2008)

nichts dergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter C -> programme -> world of warcraft ist nichts von ner bad.datei zu finden

unter Öffentlich -> öffentliche dokumente -> blizzard entertainment -> world of warcraft -> updates sind nur :

wow 2.4.3 to 3.0.1 = installer tome 2

und

wow 3.0.1 to 3.0.2 = wow partial 1
                               wow partial 2

mehr ist da nicht -.-

Habe gerade nochmals die wow partial 2 extern gedownloadet und ersetzt und lasse nun nochmals den downloader durchlaufen... hoffnungen hab ich da aber leider eher wenige -.-


----------



## Sukie (13. Oktober 2008)

was ich probiert habe?


1. wow-partial-2 : extern gedownloadet und ersetzt... blizzard downloader durchlaufen lassen... hat nicht gefunzt


2. Host datei probiert zu überschreiben, ging nicht! (mit der bad.datei hatte ich da überlesen)

3. bad.datei gesucht... keine ergebnisse... sowohl im wow ordner und C-> programme als auch unter den updates (siehe oben)

suchprogramm durchlaufen lassen.. ebenfalls keine bad.datei gefunden


4. nun nochmal wow-partial-2 extern gedownloadet und ersetzt ... nun lass ich grad nochmals den downloader durchlaufen... warscheinlich wiedermal ohne ergebnisse


überprüfung steht bei 33%


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Sukie schrieb:


> was ich probiert habe?
> 
> 
> 1. wow-partial-2 : extern gedownloadet und ersetzt... blizzard downloader durchlaufen lassen... hat nicht gefunzt
> ...



Vielleicht kann dir das ja helfen:

http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=21511


----------



## Dragaron (13. Oktober 2008)

Sukie schrieb:


> nichts dergleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Datei heißt bad.piece und muss gelöscht werden. Liegt im selben Verzeichnis wie die BackgroundDownloader.exe oder die Wow.exe.

mfg


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (13. Oktober 2008)

Sukie schrieb:


> nichts dergleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mach ich auch grad... Hoffe, dass es klappt. Auf jeden Fall läd es ca. 4 mal so schnell wie beim Blizz-Loader.


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Im WoW Technikforum gibt es ebenfalls verschiedene Lösungsansätze:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?forumId=11102


----------



## Viorel (13. Oktober 2008)

nice danke. endlich ma nen buffed moderator der was gutes leistet nicht wie diese tikume oder wie auch immer die ihr mehr als wertlosen senf überall schmiert


----------



## Dragaron (13. Oktober 2008)

Aber das Problem (scheint) immer das selbe zu sein.

Die Datei *wow-partial-2.MPQ* bzw. *wow-partial-2.MPQ.part* wenn sie noch nicht fertig geladen ist, beinhaltet Fehler.
Dieses erkennt der *BackgroundDownloader* und schreibt es in die *bad.peace*.

1. Also "einfach" die *wow-partial-2.MPQ* bzw. *wow-partial-2.MPQ.part* löschen.
2. *bad.peace* löschen.
3. *wow-partial-2.MPQ* extern laden
4. *BackgroundDownloader* starten
5 hoffen, beten, fluchen etc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Sukie (13. Oktober 2008)

download steht bei mir derzeit bei 88% , läuft auch recht schnell... aber wiegesagt ich hab da wenig hoffnungen... die bad.piece datei find ich wirklich nicht, hier kurz nen screen von meinem wow verzeichnis :

http://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktopby6.jpg


----------



## Dragaron (13. Oktober 2008)

Bei 88% bist evtl. bei der Fehlerhaften Datei noch nicht abgekommen, oder Blizzard hat die nicht mehr im Umlauf.


----------



## Sukie (13. Oktober 2008)

also derzeit steht der downloader bei 99% und unten steht : Tracker antwortet nicht...

oh nee ey -.- seufzt 

(werd mir jetzt mal die ganzen seiten durchlesen die ihr gepostet habt... danke nochmal)


so langsam verzweifel ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heul


----------



## Dragaron (13. Oktober 2008)

Ist ja nur eine "kleine" Datei - lösche die, lad sie extern - geht echt schneller so.


----------



## Pfropfen (13. Oktober 2008)

Oh das ist doch mal was
hab das Problem bei mir zwar schon behoben aber es gibt sicher noch welche die das noch nicht haben


----------



## Rojiblanco (13. Oktober 2008)

Habe mir die ersten 2 Seiten und die letzten zwei Seiten durch gelesen, bin aber nicht schlauer!

Also ich habe Windows XP und den BackgroundDownloader.exe gestartet.

Der lief bis 99% durch, wurde dann Gelb und das war es dann.

Laut WOW Hilfe soll man Windows neustarten und es neu testen ...

Gemacht ... wieder 99% und Ende!


Jetzt meine Frage, was muss ich wie, wo machen ODER sind 99% gut und die restlichen 1% kommen am Mittwoch?!

Ich habe in meinem Update Ordner keine bad.piece Datei oder wie die heißen soll.

Nur 2 Ordner:
WoW-2.4.3-to-3.0.1-TBC-EU-Update (1 Datei)
WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update (2 Dateien)


Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende!


----------



## gehhamsterbn (13. Oktober 2008)

bei mir geht's trotzdem nicht weiter als 99 %


----------



## Dragaron (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich fasse noch einmal zusammen.

Die Datei *wow-partial-2.MPQ* bzw. *wow-partial-2.MPQ.part* wenn sie noch nicht fertig geladen ist, beinhaltet Fehler.
Dieses erkennt der *BackgroundDownloader* und schreibt es in die *bad.peace*.

1. Also "einfach" die *wow-partial-2.MPQ* bzw. *wow-partial-2.MPQ.part* löschen. Die findet ihr je nach Betreibsystem an anderen Orten. Bei XP ist es ...\World of Warcraft\Updates\WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update\wow-partial-2.MPQ
2. *bad.peace* löschen - Bei XP liegt sie ...\World of Warcraft\bad.peace - wenn ihr die Datei nicht habt, weiter mit Schritt 3.
3. *wow-partial-2.MPQ* extern laden und nach ...\World of Warcraft\Updates\WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update\wow-partial-2.MPQ speichern - ich habe sie von http://rapidshare.com/files/152975729/wow-partial-2.MPQ.html - wenn sie fertig geladen ist...
4. *BackgroundDownloader* starten
5 hoffen, beten, fluchen etc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

Für die Vista Nutzer:

Versucht mal den Backgroundownloader als Administrator zu starten. Dann müsste es gehen.

Hier nochmal erklärt:

http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...mp;pageNumber=1


----------



## Dispare (13. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
ich habe Vista Ultimate und bei mir hing es immer beim lezten MB also bei 99%.
Dann hab ich den Tipp von Matrek befolgt und die ip in die host datei (ist am anfang beschrieben
wie es funktioniert) geschrieben. 
Dann den backgrounddownloader neugestartet und schon war das ansonsten gelbe Lämpchen grün
und die 99% nach einer kleinen Weile 100%.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg,
Dispare


----------



## Rojiblanco (13. Oktober 2008)

@  Dragaron  

PERFEKTE ERKLÄRUNG ...

DANKE!!!


----------



## bobsapp (13. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch Probleme....brauch auch Hilfe =(^^
Bei mir is das Problem nich,dass beim Backgrounddownloader ne Fehlermeldung kommt,sondern das der Downloader erst gar nich startet,hab keinen der 3 Patchteile,also dacht ich,ich versuch die Lösung,die hier als erstes in diesem Thread zitiert wurde,hab also den WoW Ordner geöffnet un hab da den Ordner Updates gesucht...aber den gibts da gar nicht^^ alle Patches stehn bei mir in C:/Programme/World of Warcraft, jetzt bin ich nen bissl verwirrt und verunsichert was ich denn nun tun soll,denn, wie man in diesem post merkt,hab ich kein Plan von Technik^^


----------



## Dragaron (13. Oktober 2008)

bobsapp schrieb:


> Hab auch Probleme....brauch auch Hilfe =(^^
> Bei mir is das Problem nich,dass beim Backgrounddownloader ne Fehlermeldung kommt,sondern das der Downloader erst gar nich startet,hab keinen der 3 Patchteile,also dacht ich,ich versuch die Lösung,die hier als erstes in diesem Thread zitiert wurde,hab also den WoW Ordner geöffnet un hab da den Ordner Updates gesucht...aber den gibts da gar nicht^^ alle Patches stehn bei mir in C:/Programme/World of Warcraft, jetzt bin ich nen bissl verwirrt und verunsichert was ich denn nun tun soll,denn, wie man in diesem post merkt,hab ich kein Plan von Technik^^



Starte ihn doch einfach mal manuell und schreib was passiert. Evtl. haste ihn deaktiviert.


----------



## bobsapp (13. Oktober 2008)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Starte ihn doch einfach mal manuell und schreib was passiert. Evtl. haste ihn deaktiviert.


"Daten für den nähsten Patch sind nicht verfügbar"


----------



## Hexenkind (13. Oktober 2008)

bobsapp schrieb:


> "Daten für den nähsten Patch sind nicht verfügbar"



Im WoW Einlogbildschirm das Häkchen bei "Launcher anzeigen" aktivieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bobsapp (13. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Im WoW Einlogbildschirm das Häkchen bei "Launcher anzeigen" aktivieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok, Backgrounddownloader lädt jetzt...meld mich dann nochmal hier wenns wieder Probleme gibt...danke schonmal für die Hilfe^^


----------



## Dragaron (13. Oktober 2008)

bobsapp schrieb:


> Ok, Backgrounddownloader lädt jetzt...meld mich dann nochmal hier wenns wieder Probleme gibt...danke schonmal für die Hilfe^^



Wenn du Probleme bekommst (und du wirst sie bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) einfach das machen, was ich ober geschrieben hab.


----------



## Georan (13. Oktober 2008)

Merci


----------



## Grobs (13. Oktober 2008)

Hab n Problem mit dem Bearbeiten meiner Hosts-Datei... Ja ich bin Admin... (kotzt mich eh an das man das immer ueberall noch extra sagen muss... bin vista neuling ^^)  

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hatte das jemand auch?
Ist es mit der Hosts-Datei dringend erforderlich oder nur ratsam!? ^^


----------



## Dragaron (13. Oktober 2008)

Damit erreichst du das selbe, als würdest du die Datei extern laden. Ich finde allerding "meinen" Weg - ohne was zu editieren - einfacher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (13. Oktober 2008)

Habe Vista und einfach die beiden ersten beiden Vorschläge befolgt... 
Alte Datei suchen, dann löschen. Dann die neue runterladen, in den Ordner extrahieren und den Loader nochmal laufen lassen. Funktioniert alles super.


----------



## Grobs (13. Oktober 2008)

ok nur fuer den dload ueber den loader
hab sie mir ja jetzt auch extern geladen


aber warum kann ich die net speicher   drecks vista ^^ in der sache nervt es echt  ueberall und immer sein "JA ist OK das Programm ausführen" zu geben...

ich bin admin...ich weiss was ich mache ^^

edit:
ah und danke fuer den thread hier =)
haette nie herausgefunden das es fuer vista user unter 
c user ...  liegt


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Oktober 2008)

so ein mist ich hänge bei 100% aber er lädt und lädt undt es passiert nix mehr kein bock mehr den oatch zu ziehen Oo


----------



## Sukie (13. Oktober 2008)

habe übrigens jetzt auch mal probiert den downloader mit "als admin ausführen" zu starten, was nicht funktioniert, da mir angesagt wird das kein patch verfügbar wäre??? o.O

(häkchen ist auch gesetzt bei launcher anzeigen)

also ich bin mittlerweile wirklich mit meinem latein am ende... habe alles durchprobiert...habe übrigens beim editieren der host datei genau die gleiche meldung wie grobs ....bad.piece datei gibt es bei mir nicht , hatte ich ja schonmal erwähnt...

habe auch nun schon glaube zum 3 mal die wow-partial-2 datei ersetzt durch eine extern geladene..

funzt alles nix... heisst es wohl warten bis mittwoch und dann nochma versuchen alles komplett runter zu laden... -.-


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (13. Oktober 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> so ein mist ich hänge bei 100% aber er lädt und lädt undt es passiert nix mehr kein bock mehr den oatch zu ziehen Oo



Sicher, dass es hängt? Der Loader beendet sich nämlich nicht selbst. Wenn rechts unten Abbrechen steht hängt er, wenn Beenden da steht dann musst du draufklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Oktober 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es hängt? Der Loader beendet sich nämlich nicht selbst. Wenn rechts unten Abbrechen steht hängt er, wenn Beenden da steht dann musst du draufklicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




es stand nur "Abbrechen" ich wewrde mir das blöde ding erst holen wenn das Addon kommt ^^ ist mir dann so was von scheiß egal wie lange es dauert :-P


----------



## Calamus1987 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

also ich habe launcher angeklickt und auch keiner dieser bad.peace datei in den ordner oder sonst wo aber er ladet bei mir net den patch, ich habe es auch extern runtergeladen wie es beschrieben worden ist (mehrmals) jedoch will er es net laden wenn ich es manuell starte steht da " Daten für den nächsten Patch sind nicht verfügbar". Ich habe jetz alle 3 Patch teile im Updates Ordner aber konnte eben den backgrounddownloader nicht drüberlaufen lasse. Ich habe Vista auf meinem laptop und habe es auch als Admistrator ausführen versucht. leider vergebens.

wenn einer weiß woran das liegt wäre nett wenn er mir/uns helfen könnte ;D


danke im vorraus


----------



## grimmjow (14. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir hat der Patch eigentlich fertig geladen. Am Ende stand unten auch "Beenden".. wird der Patch dann automatisch installiert, wie es sonst so der Fall ist? Also wo dann eben die ganzen Änderungen drinnen stehen oder kommt das erst dann am Mittwoch alles?

Danke für die Antwort. ^^


----------



## Grobs (14. Oktober 2008)

Calamus1987 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> also ich habe launcher angeklickt und auch keiner dieser bad.peace datei in den ordner oder sonst wo aber er ladet bei mir net den patch, ich habe es auch extern runtergeladen wie es beschrieben worden ist (mehrmals) jedoch will er es net laden wenn ich es manuell starte steht da " Daten für den nächsten Patch sind nicht verfügbar". Ich habe jetz alle 3 Patch teile im Updates Ordner aber konnte eben den backgrounddownloader nicht drüberlaufen lasse. Ich habe Vista auf meinem laptop und habe es auch als Admistrator ausführen versucht. leider vergebens.
> 
> ...






> Für Vista Besitzer sei nochmal gesagt, dass die Dateien etwas versteckt liegen. rolleyes.gif
> 
> C:\Users\Public\Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\Updates (<- Warum übersetzt Vista das nur in Englisch?)
> 
> ...



einfach die schritte aus dem ersten post befolgen und es funktioniert... beachte halt nur wo der updates ordner fuer vista liegt... das eigentlich der eigentliche knackpunkt. Weiters rechtsklicke mal auf deine WoW.exe, Launcher.exe und BackgroundDownloader.exe und geh auf

Eigenschaften -> Kompatiblität -> unten dann ein Häkchen bei "als Administrator ausführen" (oder so ähnlich) rein machen und uebernehmen

@grimmjow
Der Abschluss-Patch kommt mittwoch  dort wird dann auch alles installiert/ gepatched... sollte zumindest so sein ^^


----------



## Tidra-on (14. Oktober 2008)

Hatte das gleiche Problem. Mittlerweile hat sichs erledigt. 
Hab den Updater direkt aus dem Wow-Ordner gestartet. Daraufhin hat er immer so ca. 1% geladen bevor es zum bekannten Speicherproblem kam. Beim erneuten Re-Start des Updaters hat er dann ab der jeweiligen % Zahl weitergemacht. Nach 5 mal oder so, war er dann heute Morgen fertig. 
Soll heissen mit ein wenig Geduld gehts auch ohne externes Ziehen oder Eingriffe in irgendwelche Datien. Bei mir zumindest


----------



## Calamus1987 (14. Oktober 2008)

Grobs schrieb:


> einfach die schritte aus dem ersten post befolgen und es funktioniert... beachte halt nur wo der updates ordner fuer vista liegt... das eigentlich der eigentliche knackpunkt. Weiters rechtsklicke mal auf deine WoW.exe, Launcher.exe und BackgroundDownloader.exe und geh auf
> 
> Eigenschaften -> Kompatiblität -> unten dann ein Häkchen bei "als Administrator ausführen" (oder so ähnlich) rein machen und uebernehmen
> 
> ...




Ich habe alle schritte befolgt ich weiß auch das der Ordner bei Vista wo anders liegt, aber er ladet es trotzdem nicht auch nicht wenn ich als Admin ausführen mache^^

Ich habe ja die 3 teile vom patch extern runtergeladen...muss ich dann morgen wieder alles neu runterladen oder fängt er dann beim 4ten teil an? auch wenn ich den backgrounddownloader nicht drüberlaufen lassen habe?


----------



## Luemmler (14. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für die guten Tips das mit der Hosts Datei war bei mir die Abhilfe des Problems.

Das laden dauert dann zwar bissl länger weil einem die "32 Kb/sec" durch den http Download verloren
gehen aber besser langsam als gar nicht.

Also nochmal danke.

Grüsse

Luemmler


----------



## Hiroe (14. Oktober 2008)

also hätte da ma ne Frage also gestern konnte ich den Download mit Dem BackgroundDownloader abschliesen mit 100% aber wo ich im Ziel Verzeichnes geguckt habe war da kein patch ist das jetzt normal?
Oder ist da jetzt was Faul?

Mfg Hiroe


----------



## Dragaron (14. Oktober 2008)

Folgende Dateien solltest du haben.

*Unter XP ist es:*

_... = Installationsort_

... World of Warcraft\Updates\WoW-2.4.3-to-3.0.1-TBC-EU-Update\Installer Tome 2.mpq

... World of Warcraft\Updates\WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update\wow-partial-1.MPQ
... World of Warcraft\Updates\WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update\wow-partial-2.MPQ 

*Und unter Vista:*

C:\Users\Public\Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\Updates\WoW-2.4.3-to-3.0.1-TBC-EU-Update\Installer Tome 2.mpq

C:\Users\Public\Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\Updates\WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update\wow-partial-1.MPQ
C:\Users\Public\Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\Updates\WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update\wow-partial-2.MPQ


----------



## Lukas1992 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe eine Problem.
Ich habe alles gemacht was auf der ersten Seite stand und als ich alle Updates installiert habe, habe ich den BackgroundDownloader laufen lassen. 

Doch der Backgroundloader hört bei 626 MB immer auf und will downloaden, jedoch habe ich ja alle Dateien schon!

Also what to do?

Lg


----------



## Lukas1992 (14. Oktober 2008)

Niemand eine Antwort?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. Oktober 2008)

wie heist denn der patch genau , ich finde auf wowsource nur den PTR Patch nicht der für morgen ? ich habe keine lust mit den blizz ding zu ziehen weil der download nicht klappt bei mir


----------



## Grobs (14. Oktober 2008)

Calamus1987 schrieb:


> Ich habe alle schritte befolgt ich weiß auch das der Ordner bei Vista wo anders liegt, aber er ladet es trotzdem nicht auch nicht wenn ich als Admin ausführen mache^^
> 
> Ich habe ja die 3 teile vom patch extern runtergeladen...muss ich dann morgen wieder alles neu runterladen oder fängt er dann beim 4ten teil an? auch wenn ich den backgrounddownloader nicht drüberlaufen lassen habe?



Also dann kann ich dir net weiterhelfen...dann liegt es noch an was anderem... bei mir hat es geklappt wie im ersten post beschrieben
DLoader gestarte, der ist 10-20sek ueber die Dateien drueber gelaufen und befand fuer sie gut. Dann konnt ich auf "Beenden" klicken




Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> wie heist denn der patch genau , ich finde auf wowsource nur den PTR Patch nicht der für morgen ? ich habe keine lust mit den blizz ding zu ziehen weil der download nicht klappt bei mir




http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php

einfach n bisl weiter runter scrollen dann kommt da "WoW Patch Download"

dort einfach die obersten 3 dateien der spalte "Update Patch" laden


----------



## Grobs (14. Oktober 2008)

Lukas1992 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Problem.
> Ich habe alles gemacht was auf der ersten Seite stand und als ich alle Updates installiert habe, habe ich den BackgroundDownloader laufen lassen.
> 
> Doch der Backgroundloader hört bei 626 MB immer auf und will downloaden, jedoch habe ich ja alle Dateien schon!
> ...




eventl diese bad.piece  datei schuld wenn du eine hast!? und vorher normal ueber den BackgroundDLoader versucht hast an den patch zu kommen


----------



## Lukas1992 (14. Oktober 2008)

> eventl diese bad.piece datei schuld wenn du eine hast!? und vorher normal ueber den BackgroundDLoader versucht hast an den patch zu kommen



Nope.
Hab ich nicht!


----------



## Thuzad (14. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
Ich habe ein Problem damit, den neuen Patch zu installieren. Ich habe mir von wow source von 4Players "www_wowsource_2_4_3_to_3_0_1_eu_win_teil_1" (982 mb) und dann noch  gezogen und dann noch "www_wowsource_2_4_3_to_3_0_1_eu_win_teil_2" (560 mb) gezogen. In dem 982 mb großen Teil ist ganz normal die Datei "Installer Tome 2.mpq" enthalten die der Blizzard updater auch erkennt aber in dem 560 mb großen Paket ist die Datei "wow-partial-1.MPQ" enthalten, welche ich dann in den Ordner "WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update" gezogen habe. Meine Frage ist jetzt, wo ist der 2. Teil oder wenn er die Datei "wow-partial-1.MPQ" ist, wieso wird er nicht vom Downloader erkannt? Ist leider alles etwas verwirrend geschrieben aber anders ging es mit den ganzen Namen nicht. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen : )

Thuzad


----------



## Hexenkind (14. Oktober 2008)

Thuzad schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich habe ein Problem damit, den neuen Patch zu installieren. Ich habe mir von wow source von 4Players "www_wowsource_2_4_3_to_3_0_1_eu_win_teil_1" (982 mb) und dann noch  gezogen und dann noch "www_wowsource_2_4_3_to_3_0_1_eu_win_teil_2" (560 mb) gezogen. In dem 982 mb großen Teil ist ganz normal die Datei "Installer Tome 2.mpq" enthalten die der Blizzard updater auch erkennt aber in dem 560 mb großen Paket ist die Datei "wow-partial-1.MPQ" enthalten, welche ich dann in den Ordner "WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update" gezogen habe. Meine Frage ist jetzt, wo ist der 2. Teil oder wenn er die Datei "wow-partial-1.MPQ" ist, wieso wird er nicht vom Downloader erkannt? Ist leider alles etwas verwirrend geschrieben aber anders ging es mit den ganzen Namen nicht. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen : )
> 
> Thuzad



Nein die Datei "wow-partial-1.MPQ" ist nicht der zweite Teil wie man auch leicht an der "1" erkennen kann.

Hier ist der Download zum dritten Teil: http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/..._win_teil_3.zip


----------



## General Crime (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo habe Vista und das Problem auch gehabt. 
Meine Lösung: Der Downloader lief den ganzen Tag und hat dann doch irgendwann beendet!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Nein die Datei "wow-partial-1.MPQ" ist nicht der zweite Teil wie man auch leicht an der "1" erkennen kann.
> 
> Hier ist der Download zum dritten Teil: klick




dein link geht nicht hast du falsch verlinkt


hier die richtigen links

http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/..._win_teil_1.zip (2.4.3 &#8594; 3.0.1)

http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/..._win_teil_2.zip (3.0.1 &#8594; 3.0.2) 

http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/..._win_teil_3.zip (3.0.1 &#8594; 3.0.2)


----------



## Hexenkind (14. Oktober 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> dein link geht nicht hast du falsch verlinkt
> 
> 
> hier die richtigen links
> ...



Ja, es geht scheinbar nicht wenn man mittels Wörter verlinkt.
Wie auch immer, habs nun auch geändert.^^

Edit:
Deine scheinen auch nicht zu gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schätze man muss wohl wirklich direkt laden. ._.


----------



## legilas (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi und sorry das das hier warscheinlich schon 1000 X gefragt wurde.

Ich hab da n problem mitm blizz backgroundownloader bei mir geht der immer bis 94% und dan steht unten: Der Tracker Antwortet nicht...
Hab schon gecheckt ob die ports belegt waren, nichts. Hab auch ne sehr gute inet verbindung also woran liegt das???

Schnelle antworten pls.

Ich guck mal, was passiert eigentlich wen der gegen morgen nicht fertig is??? ladet der den patch dan automatisch?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ja, es geht scheinbar nicht wenn man mittels Wörter verlinkt.
> Wie auch immer, habs nun auch geändert.^^




ich die links aus dem offi Tec forum vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd links zu posten^^


----------



## Hexenkind (14. Oktober 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ich die links aus dem offi Tec forum vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd links zu posten^^



Nope, liegt wohl eher an dem Forum hier. Die Dateien werden falsch verlinkt.^^

http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/..._win_teil_3.zip

Ich hoffe das es nun geht... ._.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Nope, liegt wohl eher an dem Forum hier. Die Dateien werden falsch verlinkt.^^
> 
> http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/..._win_teil_3.zip
> 
> Ich hoffe das es nun geht... ._.




danke du bist mein/e Retter/in^^


----------



## bea (15. Oktober 2008)

Wo muss das denn rein? wow-partial-2.MPQ ?


----------



## Miragle (15. Oktober 2008)

bea schrieb:


> Wo muss das denn rein? wow-partial-2.MPQ ?



In den Ordner WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update


----------



## Devilyn (15. Oktober 2008)

hat bei mir diesmal reibungslos geklappt (abgesehn von mehreren neustarts des bdl^^)

ich glücklicher ich^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesfritte (15. Oktober 2008)

der freenet server geht auch langsam in die knie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30-60 KB/s


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Sauber gemacht Ahramanyu (:
Und auf alle Fälle einen Sticky wert (;


----------



## Saytan (15. Oktober 2008)

Patch fertigi ch logg ein und update runterladen zack 631 mb ist das richtig?den wotlk bildschrim hab ichschon^^


----------



## NeoShinji (15. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Patch fertigi ch logg ein und update runterladen zack 631 mb ist das richtig?den wotlk bildschrim hab ichschon^^



Ja, den Patch hat er bei mir auch gesaugt, dann, beim installieren kam ungefähr bei der Hälfte das hier:

Der Blizzard Updater konnte die Datei "E:\World of Warcraft\Data\common-2.MPQ" nicht lesen. Der Fehler kann durch Probleme mit dem Medium oder Laufwerk E:\ verursacht worden sein.-- Z.B. eine verkratzte oder verschmutzte CD-ROM/DVD-ROM, eine beschädigte Festplatte oder Netzwerkprobleme beim Downloaden des Patches. (Die betroffene Datei ist "world\maps\Azeroth\Azeroth_31_27.adt", und der Fehlerkode lautet 0.) Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese Maßnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst. (Converter::Load)

Reparieren geht nicht, weil das Spiel schon zu groß ist, meint das Repair-Tool... Ich hab aber jetzt keine Lust das ganze Spiel nochmal neu zu installieren... Weiß jemand noch ne alternative? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. Oktober 2008)

Nee kp was da los ist,bei mir hats aber funktioniert,ich erfreu mich grad am Startbildschirm bis 14 uhr,aber ich schau auch nebenbei im i-net für lösugen damit ich auch was posten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (15. Oktober 2008)

Sowas kommt also dabei raus, wenn man den WoW-Usern den Hinweis gibt, Third-Party-Sites zu nutzen, weil ihr "Downloader zu langsam ist und nicht funzt".

Gänzlich andere Hinweise wären wesentlich nützlicher gewesen in Verbindung mit dem Downloader. Zum Beispiel der, dass für einen ordentlichen Download bestimmte Ports im Router oder der Firewall für den Loader auch zugänglich gemacht werden müssen.
Und natürlich auch der, dass Administrator-Rechte zur letztendlichen Installation unumgänglich sind.

Aber nein...stattdessen werden hier seitenweise Links für den Download reingesetzt, die möglicherweise mit den bekannten Änderungen in WoW noch einen netten Logger beinhalten, der einem in Zukunft vielleicht auch noch das Einloggen erspart.

[post="0"]http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=19744&searchQuery=port&pageNumber=1[/post]


----------



## NeoShinji (15. Oktober 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Sowas kommt also dabei raus, wenn man den WoW-Usern den Hinweis gibt, Third-Party-Sites zu nutzen, weil ihr "Downloader zu langsam ist und nicht funzt".
> 
> Gänzlich andere Hinweise wären wesentlich nützlicher gewesen in Verbindung mit dem Downloader. Zum Beispiel der, dass für einen ordentlichen Download bestimmte Ports im Router oder der Firewall für den Loader auch zugänglich gemacht werden müssen.
> Und natürlich auch der, dass Administrator-Rechte zur letztendlichen Installation unumgänglich sind.
> ...



Ich hab den Patch mit dem Blizzarddownloader runtergeladen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (15. Oktober 2008)

äAlso ich hab auch  über wowsource.4players die teile gezogen. die liegen so  in den  ordnern wie erkläftrt wird aber wenn  ich da auf den  updater doppelklicke, der den patch installieren sollte heisst es wow  wurde nicht gefunden dabei liegts doch auf laufwerk  k. bin vista user, es hats auch  nicht gebracht den  ortneer 2.4.3 zo 3.0.1 in den wow  ordner auf  k  zu schieben. der  updater kanne ebenfalls  nicht finden  und der backgrounddownloader rattert nur duerch  aber das updaten beginnt nicht und wenn ich wow start daten eingebe und der normale downloader laden will heisste s  invalid torrent.  ich bin mit meinem  latein am ende  und geh mir jetzt kippen kaufen.  vllt  könt ihr mir ja helfen.

Edit: Bitte helft mir, ich weiss nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Humfred (15. Oktober 2008)

Also lade grade die 1,57 GB mit dem Downloader runter, nur seid 20 Minuten ist der bei 99% , aber da steht 1,57 GB von 1,57 GB, aber die Schaltfläche beenden ist auch noch nicht da, da steht immer noch Abbrechen.

Muss ich den Download neustarten? ( Müsste dann wieder nen Tag runterladen.. )


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Oktober 2008)

hab ne problem mit den downloader hab wow gestartet will das ich neu starte dan kommt ungültige torrent datei pls help hab alles richtig kopiert wie auf der seite wow source es geschrieben steht helft mir ^^


----------



## DreiHaare (15. Oktober 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Also lade grade die 1,57 GB mit dem Downloader runter, nur seid 20 Minuten ist der bei 99% , aber da steht 1,57 GB von 1,57 GB, aber die Schaltfläche beenden ist auch noch nicht da, da steht immer noch Abbrechen.
> 
> Muss ich den Download neustarten? ( Müsste dann wieder nen Tag runterladen.. )



Du musst ihn nicht neu runterladen, dieses "Problem" hat der Loader bei sehr vielen Nutzern verursacht. Ich schätze mal, der gesamte Patch wird im Hintergrund in den bestehenden WoW-Ordner eingefügt, schließlich sind auch Veränderungen in der Darstellung integriert.
Gib ihm Zeit, du kannst eh noch nicht zocken.


----------



## Littlebigman* (15. Oktober 2008)

bei mir kommt das hier,... was soll ich machen?!


----------



## DreiHaare (15. Oktober 2008)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ahhh--bei mir kommt bei 97% des patches die fehlermeldung: Runtime Error o.O.. help



Ein Runtime Error kann vieles sein...ein Konflikt mit einer anderen laufenden Anwendung wie zum Beispiel der S&D Timer von Spybot...irgendwelche Software-Probleme...Speicher-Probleme...ein Virus.


----------



## LegendaryDood (15. Oktober 2008)

ich hab ein ganz anderes problem beim downloaden des patches

wenn der downloader an geht, springt er ja ziemlich schnell auf 1,5 GB (wegen vorabdownload und so).Bei diesen 1,5 GB angekommen, sagt mir der downloader folgendes

Der Anschluss für den Empfang konnte nicht angesprochen werden (Info)
Der Tracker antwortet nicht (Info)

darunter der übliche Link zum faq bei downloadproblemen

es passiert jedoch absolut nichts, wenn ich auf die (info) felder oder den faq link klicke.

ich hab den download auch schon 2 mal abgebrochen, wieder neu gestartet, und wow dann noch mal als administrator ausgeführt, aber es läuft immer wieder auf das selbe hinaus :s bitte helft mir


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2008)

bei mir hängts wie beim vorpatch mal wieder bei 95

edit: geht scheinbar stockend von allein weiter, nu bei 96


----------



## Defoga (15. Oktober 2008)

Entschuldigt bitte wenn das schon gefragt wurde, aber nach ewigem rumprobieren fehlt mir grade die Motivation hier 10 Seiten durchzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Also habe bei WoW Source die 70Mb Datei gedownloadet. 



> Da sind dann 2 Unterordner:
> 
> - WoW-2.4.3-to-3.0.1-TBC-EU-Update in diesem Ordner ist die Datei Installer Tome 2.mpq und diese ist 1016 MB groß
> - WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update und in diesem Ordner sind dann die Dateien wow-partial-1.MPQ (561,158 M und wow-partial-2.MPQ (72,180 M



So diese 3 Dateien sollte ich haben. Allerdings ist nur die 72mb Datei vorhanden. Von den anderen 2 fehlt jede Spur. Der Backrounddownloader läuft auch nicht, da angeblich keinen Daten für den Patch vorliegen.

Wenn ich den patch ganz normal ziehen will. Sprich WoW starten Update laden lassen auf "Neu Starten" klicken, sagt er mir, dass eine ungültige Torrent Datei vorhanden wäre.

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Is doch immer das gleiche bei jedem Patch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ok das war jetz glaub ich einfache Dummheit. Teil 1 + 2 auf der Seite sollte ich auch noch laden oder? ^^


----------



## besthunterever (15. Oktober 2008)

Die Datei "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Startmenü\Programme\World of Warcraft" ist schreibgeschützt und kann nicht überschrieben werden. Bitte verwenden Sie einen anderen Zielort für die Installation. (ConflictManager:eleteFolder)

Die Fehlermeldung kommt immer sobald der download fertig ist, wenn ich das häkchen bei schreibgeschütztEigenschaften) weg mach funzts trotzdem net
ich hab die dateien alle in die richtigen ordner gepackt, was kann ich noch machen?

Edit: Endlich!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nach dem 16 Versuch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es funzt


----------



## Galbadia (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich lade grad den folgenden Patch runter:

" World of Warcraft 2.4.3 to 3.0.2 TBC deDE Win Final..." 

bin jetzt bei 83% angekommen das sind 1,35 GB von 1,62.

für 10 MB brauch der 5-10 Minuten, liegt das an meiner 2000er (  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Leitung? Oder hat das auch mit dem Background Downloader zutun?

Sorry hab überhaupt keine Ahnung vom patchen....


----------



## Tidra-on (15. Oktober 2008)

Brauche mal Hilfe

Hab seit heute morgen nochmal den kompletten "vorpatch" mit 1,57 gb fehlerfrei heruntergeladen. Nun fehlt noch der letzte entscheidende Teil. Aber den will er partout nicht ziehen.
Downloader manuell gestartet = prüft nur die 1,57 gb
Übern Launcher zeigt er mir zwar an: "Neuer Patch. Download wird vorbereitet." Das wars dann aber auch schon nach wenigen Sekunden verschwindet die Zeile und nichts passiert -.-

Weiss jemand Rat?

PS: Die Vorpatch Dateien sind so wie im TE Post vorhanden.

HILFE --.-


----------



## Tidra-on (15. Oktober 2008)

Brauche mal Hilfe

Hab seit heute morgen nochmal den kompletten "vorpatch" mit 1,57 gb fehlerfrei heruntergeladen. Nun fehlt noch der letzte entscheidende Teil. Aber den will er partout nicht ziehen.
Downloader manuell gestartet = prüft nur die 1,57 gb
Übern Launcher zeigt er mir zwar an: "Neuer Patch. Download wird vorbereitet." Das wars dann aber auch schon nach wenigen Sekunden verschwindet die Zeile und nichts passiert -.-

Weiss jemand Rat?

PS: Die Vorpatch Dateien sind so wie im TE Post vorhanden.

HILFE --.-

EDIT: Hat sich gerade erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necro3 (15. Oktober 2008)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> also ich hatte mir die teile auch bei wowsource geladen da ich von dem background downloader nix halte, aber nach dem kopieren ins richtige verzeichnis bleibt er bei 99% vom überprüfen stehen und downloaded weiter Oo gibts nun schon  4 teile?





Es sind sogar fünf Teile gucke noch ma bei wowsource 


Teil 1 und 4 is ein patch 

und teil 2,3 und 5 der andere


----------



## Cynda (15. Oktober 2008)

So schön langsam dreh ich am Rad *argl*
hab nun 2 Ordner in meiner Updates- Ordner
mit jeweils 4 Dateien- Downloader steht bei 97% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich leider hinter einer Firewall sitze, hab ich Angst, dass ich die restlichen 3% nicht mehr runter bekomme.
Habe im TS von meinen Kompanen gehört, dass man die letzten 3% nicht mehr extern runter laden kann sondern
direkt übern downloader laden muss- warte jetzt schon über einer stunde, aber die 97% stehen noch immer da *aaaaaaah*
HELP! *pls*


----------



## Scofield-junior (15. Oktober 2008)

Mein Problem is, dass der Download gar nicht startet.
Wie kann ich den Backgrounddownloader "manuel" starten?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Oktober 2008)

Ist es richtig so dass paar meiner Dateien aus der externen Quelle nach dem entpacken 0Kilobyte groß sind?Mein Downloader will diese auch nicht erkennen und will nochmal 700mb downloaden Help pls


----------



## Cynda (15. Oktober 2008)

Scofield-junior schrieb:


> Mein Problem is, dass der Download gar nicht startet.
> Wie kann ich den Backgrounddownloader "manuel" starten?




steig ins Spiel ein und versuche dich einzuloggen, normal startet dann der Downloader....


----------



## Lightflasher (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich habe alles runtregeladen und es ist alles in den richtigen ordnern nun hab ich nochmal beide downloader drüberlaufen lassen. 
Es gab keinen Fehler nur wie insatlliere ich nun den Patch? 

mfg


----------



## Scofield-junior (15. Oktober 2008)

jop leider isses im moment ned normal


----------



## Dauergrinser (15. Oktober 2008)

Die Datei "D:\-=Gamez=-\World of Warcraft\Data\expansion.MPQ : World\maps\HillsbradPast\HillsbradPast_31_28.adt" konnte nicht geschrieben werden. Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (MPQTarget::Write/SFileWriteFile)
Die Festplatte verfügt nicht über genug freien Speicherplatz, um Wrath of the Lich King zu installieren. Bitte sorgen Sie für mehr freien Speicherplatz.
Um die Installation von World of Warcraft auf Fehler zu überprüfen, klicken Sie auf "Reparieren". Das Reparaturprogramm ist in der Lage, die während des Patchvorgangs aufgetretenen Fehler zu beheben.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Habe den Backloader gestern abend angestellt und er hat mir 1.62GB runtergeladen war so gegen kurz nach 14 Uhr fertig nur will er mir den Patch nicht installieren. Ich sage dazu das es keine Installationsversion von WoW ist was aber bei den bisherigen PAtches kein problem war auch die angebotene Reparaturfunktion habe ich genutzt und kein erfolg am Platz kann es eigentlich nicht liegen habe noch knappe 7GB frei das sollte eigentlich reichen.

Kann mir wer helfen was ich machen kann um den blöden Patch installiert zu bekommen? WoW Seite funtz ja irgendwie nicht zumindest bei mir.

MfG
Dauergrinser


----------



## ôezkân (15. Oktober 2008)

Checke die kacke nicht nur am Buggen und laggen alles ich formatier morgn mein rechner und zieh alles neu durch <,.<
bin dicke mit den nerven!


----------



## Galbadia (15. Oktober 2008)

ôezkân schrieb:


> Checke die kacke nicht nur am Buggen und laggen alles ich formatier morgn mein rechner und zieh alles neu durch <,.<
> bin dicke mit den nerven!



Ja so gehts mir langsam auch...

Also nachdem ich den ca. 12h Patch runtergeladen habe kommt diese Meldung,( ich hab gelacht ,kein witz! ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das passiert wenn der Patch fertig ist!
Wenn ich auf Nein klicke kommt das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich bin so kurz davor | | den PC Neuzuformatieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (15. Oktober 2008)

ôezkân schrieb:


> Checke die kacke nicht nur am Buggen und laggen alles ich formatier morgn mein rechner und zieh alles neu durch <,.<
> bin dicke mit den nerven!



Ja so gehts mir langsam auch...

Also nachdem ich den ca. 12h Patch runtergeladen habe kommt diese Meldung,( ich hab gelacht ,kein witz! ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das passiert wenn der Patch fertig ist!
Wenn ich auf Nein klicke kommt das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich bin so kurz davor | | den PC Neuzuformatieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (15. Oktober 2008)

/push

Bitte brauch eure Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
( Sry für den Doppelpost, aber weis net was bei buffed.de lso is...


----------



## Flüp1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi und sry wenn ich vllt den post wiederhole, aber naja durch diese Zitat kopier aktion ist das ganze ein bissl unübersichtlich geworden.

Also ich hab folgendes problem, wie viele andere auch und zwar bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "ungültige torrent datei". Naja nun hab ich mir manuell die patches auf Link runtergeladen dort habe ich allerdings das problem das es bei mir das verzeichnis "Users\Public\Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\Updates\" nicht gibt ich habe Vista und komme nur ins "Users\Public\Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\". 
Der ordner Updates fehlt also und bei mir ist das ganze halt auf deutsch. Nunja wenn ich nun also die runtergeladenen patches alle in den richtigen ordnern habe, starte ich die update.exe und erhalte eine fehler meldung die folgendes besagt :
"  World of Warcraft konnte nicht gefunden werden. Bitte stellen Sie sicher, dass das Spiel korrekt installiert wurde."

Ich dreh hier total durch und bitte um hilfe so schnell wie möglich am besten per ICQ da das schneller geht und mir jemand vllt auch eine direkthilfe anbieten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke schonmal.

P.S.: meine ICQ nummer ist 320041258 und ich bin wohl noch so bis 0.00 uhr on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phineas (15. Oktober 2008)

Huhu!

So ich hab den kompletten Thread nun überflogen und leider niemanden mit dem gleichen Problem gefunden.

Bei mir ist es nämlich so, dass der Download ganz normal läuft (über den Blizzard Updater). Er läd schön die 1,62 GB jedoch beschwert er sich am Ende:

Die Festplatte verfügt über nicht genug freien Speicherplatz, um Wrath of the Lich King zu installieren. (Es werden mehr als 6,5 GB benötigt, es stehen jedoch nur 5,9 GB zu Verfügung).

Ich besitze kein Vista und gestern lief WoW auch noch ganz normal.
Ich frag mich warum mir Blizzard nun nen 6,5 GB Download andrehn will, obwohl der doch viel kleiner sein sollte?

Gibs denn da irgendeine Alternativmöglichkeit statt mir ne neue Festplatte zu besorgen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

Phineas


----------



## Flüp1 (15. Oktober 2008)

ich würde mal vermuten das er dir schon versucht zu sagen das du für WotLK  dementsprechend viel speicher brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
EInfach mal ein bissl aufräumen WotLK brauchste ya eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronny799 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe den großen Patch runter geladen und bekam am ende diese Meldung, kann mir jemand dabei helfen ?


"World of Warcraft ist zurzeit in folgendem Ordner installiert: "C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\". Um Probleme beim Patchen zu vermeiden, empfiehlt Blizzard, diese Installation in einen öffentlichen Ordner zu verschieben. Möchten Sie, dass der Installer World of Warcraft während des Erweiterungsprozesses verschiebt?"


----------



## Ubawookie (15. Oktober 2008)

mal soe frage anhc der isntalation des patches habe ich jetz 2 mal wow drauf kan ich den neuen den jetz einfahc so ins alte verzeichnis schirben? das vol kacken bei dem wowo wwas jetz immer starte reagiert meine g 15 nicht drauf


----------



## Hexenkind (16. Oktober 2008)

Phineas schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> So ich hab den kompletten Thread nun überflogen und leider niemanden mit dem gleichen Problem gefunden.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht andere Programme deinstallieren?


----------



## Hexenkind (16. Oktober 2008)

Ronny799 schrieb:


> Ich habe den großen Patch runter geladen und bekam am ende diese Meldung, kann mir jemand dabei helfen ?
> 
> 
> "World of Warcraft ist zurzeit in folgendem Ordner installiert: "C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\". Um Probleme beim Patchen zu vermeiden, empfiehlt Blizzard, diese Installation in einen öffentlichen Ordner zu verschieben. Möchten Sie, dass der Installer World of Warcraft während des Erweiterungsprozesses verschiebt?"



Ich würde einfach mal auf "Ja" klicken.^^


----------



## Hexenkind (16. Oktober 2008)

Ubawookie schrieb:


> mal soe frage anhc der isntalation des patches habe ich jetz 2 mal wow drauf kan ich den neuen den jetz einfahc so ins alte verzeichnis schirben? das vol kacken bei dem wowo wwas jetz immer starte reagiert meine g 15 nicht drauf



Wenn du das ganze jetzt nochmal so schreibst das man es auch versteht, könnte man dir eventuell sogar helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (16. Oktober 2008)

Flüp schrieb:


> Hi und sry wenn ich vllt den post wiederhole, aber naja durch diese Zitat kopier aktion ist das ganze ein bissl unübersichtlich geworden.
> 
> Also ich hab folgendes problem, wie viele andere auch und zwar bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "ungültige torrent datei". Naja nun hab ich mir manuell die patches auf Link runtergeladen dort habe ich allerdings das problem das es bei mir das verzeichnis "Users\Public\Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\Updates\" nicht gibt ich habe Vista und komme nur ins "Users\Public\Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\".
> Der ordner Updates fehlt also und bei mir ist das ganze halt auf deutsch. Nunja wenn ich nun also die runtergeladenen patches alle in den richtigen ordnern habe, starte ich die update.exe und erhalte eine fehler meldung die folgendes besagt :
> ...



Den Updates Ordner musst du einfach unter dem angegebenen Pfad erstellen und die Dateien dann da reinpacken.^^


----------



## Ronny799 (16. Oktober 2008)

@hexenkind habe ich gemacht und habe einen seperaten ordner gewählt. er instaliert jetzt die patchnotes via blizzard updater


----------



## Hexenkind (16. Oktober 2008)

Ronny799 schrieb:


> @hexenkind habe ich gemacht und habe einen seperaten ordner gewählt. er instaliert jetzt die patchnotes via blizzard updater



Na dann ist doch alles geklärt, oder?^^


----------



## Hexenkind (16. Oktober 2008)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Ja so gehts mir langsam auch...
> 
> Also nachdem ich den ca. 12h Patch runtergeladen habe kommt diese Meldung,( ich hab gelacht ,kein witz! ):
> 
> ...



Einfach auf "Ja" klicken und abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (16. Oktober 2008)

hatte 0 prob hab einfach bg lader angemacht durchlaufen lassen fertig


----------



## Hexenkind (16. Oktober 2008)

wertzû schrieb:


> hatte 0 prob hab einfach bg lader angemacht durchlaufen lassen fertig



Schön. Aber dann hat dein Beitrag hier auch nichts zu suchen. ._.


----------



## Flüp1 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Den Updates Ordner musst du einfach unter dem angegebenen Pfad erstellen und die Dateien dann da reinpacken.^^




hmmmm also das hab ich gemacht funzt trotzdem nicht. hab nun auch schon 2 mal das repair tool durchlaufen lassen ohne erfolg bzw ohne fehler meldung.... 

also nochmal für alle mein wow ist in dem verzeichnis:
*
C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft
*
und die beiden patches sind unter den Verzeichnissen zu finden:
*
C:\Users\Public\Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\Updates\WoW-2.4.3-to-3.0.1-TBC-EU-Update*
(mit genau diesem Inhalt: Installer Tome.mpq,Installer Tome 2.mpq,Installer Tome 3.mpq,Updater.exe)
und
*C:\Users\Public\Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\Updates\WoW-3.0.1-to-3.0.2-Update*
(mit genau diesem Inhalt:wow-partial-1.MPQ, wow-partial-2.MPQ,wow-final.MPQ,Updater.exe)

bitte helft mir ....


----------



## Llyana (16. Oktober 2008)

ich habe folgendes problem...

ich habe den patch jetzt mehrfach runtergeladen und mein downloader läuft auch bis zum ende durch.. 

auch habe ich die dateien in dem vista ordner nachgeschaut....

allerding bekomme ich trotz allem die fehlermeldung " ungültige torrent datei"

ich sitz jetzt seit std davor und so langsam versteh ich echt die welt nicht mehr XD

hier könnt ihr ja mal schauen ob irgendwo ein fehler ist...

http://s1b.directupload.net/file/d/1584/ggg94cka_jpg.htm

http://s6b.directupload.net/file/d/1584/wd3o7s59_jpg.htm

http://s8b.directupload.net/file/d/1584/t497xk6o_jpg.htm

danke schonmal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (16. Oktober 2008)

so, hier mal mein problem:
hab die patch extern geladen, blizzard downloader drüber laufen lassen, alles kein problem. wenn dann aber der updater startet sagt der mir nur:
World of Warcraft konnte nicht gefunden werden. Bitte stellen Sie sicher, dass das Spiel korrekt installiert wurde.

danke für die hilfe, mfg


----------



## Flüp1 (16. Oktober 2008)

also der fehler kommt wenn man WoW nicht ordnungsgemäß installt hat sprich nicht Via CD oder Install.exe..... Bei mir war das Problem das ich es damals von der externen rüber gezogen hab. Allen den das auch so geht den kann ich nur sagen viel spaß beim neuinstalln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (einmal alles installieren und wieder hochpatchen). 

Viel Spaß anders gehts aber wohl nicht ^^


----------



## Arnorns (16. Oktober 2008)

Flüp schrieb:


> also der fehler kommt wenn man WoW nicht ordnungsgemäß installt hat sprich nicht Via CD oder Install.exe..... Bei mir war das Problem das ich es damals von der externen rüber gezogen hab. Allen den das auch so geht den kann ich nur sagen viel spaß beim neuinstalln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nur komisch dass ich seit der (ersten) beta mit dem wow spiele und es nie deinstalliert war. das problem tritt nach all den jahren zum ersten mal auf. und auf den ganzen scheiß nochmal installieren und patchen, da fehlt mir zeit und lust.

schade das es keine andere möglichkeit gibt, muss wow wohl mal 2-3 wochen warten

mfg


----------



## LutheinArFeiniel (16. Oktober 2008)

da sag ich doch auch mal danke!


----------



## Arinathia (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.


Diese Fehlermeldung habe ich auch wie hast du das hinbekommen das es doch geht?!

Ich hab vieles versucht aber bisher ohne Erfoöf leider!!


Wäre dir dankbar für eine Antwort.  Antwort unter arinathia@gmx.de wäre sehr nett. :-)

LG Arinathia



besthunterever schrieb:


> Die Datei "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Startmenü\Programme\World of Warcraft" ist schreibgeschützt und kann nicht überschrieben werden. Bitte verwenden Sie einen anderen Zielort für die Installation. (ConflictManager:eleteFolder)
> 
> Die Fehlermeldung kommt immer sobald der download fertig ist, wenn ich das häkchen bei schreibgeschütztEigenschaften) weg mach funzts trotzdem net
> ich hab die dateien alle in die richtigen ordner gepackt, was kann ich noch machen?
> ...


----------



## Armagel (16. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe jetzt den Patch runtergeladen mitm Blizz Downloader nachdem das anders nich funktioniert h

Nach 9 Stunden dann war es fertig..jaaa, um dann ernüchtert festzustellen das, dass meinem WoW egal ist er wills nochmal Downloaden....und nochmal...usw^^


----------



## Flüp1 (16. Oktober 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> nur komisch dass ich seit der (ersten) beta mit dem wow spiele und es nie deinstalliert war. das problem tritt nach all den jahren zum ersten mal auf. und auf den ganzen scheiß nochmal installieren und patchen, da fehlt mir zeit und lust.
> 
> schade das es keine andere möglichkeit gibt, muss wow wohl mal 2-3 wochen warten
> 
> mfg




Ich meinte mein problem hab ich so behoben nicht deins sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dianteli (17. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, glaub das ist ein neues Problem:
Ich hab den kompletten Patch über den Blizzard-Downloader runtergeladen, und wenn er dann zu installieren beginnt bekomm ich nach ein paar Minuten einen Blue-Screen und das Notebook startet neu!?!
Hab das schon mehrmals versucht, aber es ist immer dasselbe: installiert so um die 3%, dann Bluescreen, dann Neustart.


Gibts für dieses Problem schon ne Lösung?


Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## Ryura (19. Oktober 2008)

> Die Datei "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Startmenü\Programme\World of Warcraft" ist schreibgeschützt und kann nicht überschrieben werden. Bitte verwenden Sie einen anderen Zielort für die Installation. (ConflictManager:eleteFolder)
> 
> Die Fehlermeldung kommt immer sobald der download fertig ist, wenn ich das häkchen bei schreibgeschütztEigenschaften) weg mach funzts trotzdem net
> ich hab die dateien alle in die richtigen ordner gepackt, was kann ich noch machen?




hallo

habe das selbe problem würde mich freuen wenn erläutert werden könnte wie das problem behoben wurde. danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Ryura


----------



## nitran4 (22. Oktober 2008)

Also: für alle leute die den Fehler mit dem (ConflictManager:eleteFolder) haben, sollten folgendes machen (hat bei mir auch geholfen)

Da die Datei Schreibgeschützt ist solle man als erstes den Atrribut Schreibschutz aufheben.

Wenn sich der Schreischutz erneuert, geht man auf Start und dann auf Programme, dann auf World of warcraft und dann auff wow Repair.
Wenn ihr das Programm gestartet habt klickt auf "Daten überprüfen und wiederherstellen".
Dann sollte eigentlich der Schreibschutz aufgehoben sein.

Wenn das immer noch nicht funtzt solltet ihr die datei die schreibgeschützt ist mal aus dem Worldofwarcraft ordner entfernen, (bei mir war es Errors. und bitte nicht verwechseln mit wow error)

Wenn ihr den errors ordner nacht attributen per rechtsklick und eigenschaften untersuch, werdet ihr feststellen, das dieser ordner noch schreibgeschützt ist.

Wenn der ordnet entfernt ist, einfach den Updater nochmal starten und der Patch sollte keine Probleme mehr machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nitran4 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ryura schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> habe das selbe problem würde mich freuen wenn erläutert werden könnte wie das problem behoben wurde. danke
> 
> ...



Also: für alle leute die den Fehler mit dem (ConflictManager:eleteFolder) haben, sollten folgendes machen (hat bei mir auch geholfen)

Da die Datei Schreibgeschützt ist solle man als erstes den Atrribut Schreibschutz aufheben.

Wenn sich der Schreischutz erneuert, geht man auf Start und dann auf Programme, dann auf World of warcraft und dann auff wow Repair.
Wenn ihr das Programm gestartet habt klickt auf "Daten überprüfen und wiederherstellen".
Dann sollte eigentlich der Schreibschutz aufgehoben sein.

Wenn das immer noch nicht funtzt solltet ihr die datei die schreibgeschützt ist mal aus dem Worldofwarcraft ordner entfernen, (bei mir war es Errors. und bitte nicht verwechseln mit wow error)

Wenn ihr den errors ordner nacht attributen per rechtsklick und eigenschaften untersuch, werdet ihr feststellen, das dieser ordner noch schreibgeschützt ist.

Wenn der ordnet entfernt ist, einfach den Updater nochmal starten und der Patch sollte keine Probleme mehr machen.

sry für Doppelpost


----------



## Staaken (27. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir traten zwar keine Probleme auf, aber ich denke, so eine Arbeit bzw. ,,nur" Zusammensuch-Arbeit muss gewürdigt werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Staaken


----------



## Shany1991 (1. November 2008)

Hi, hab ein problem, ich hab patch runtergeladen und beim updater steht jetzt bei 98%nun immer folgende fehlermeldung:

(sollte beim bild angehangen sein)


[attachment=5690:Unbenannt.jpg]

hab wie gesagt vista, neuinstalation, repair, alles nix gebracht, hilfe pls


----------

